# o2 email account deleted.



## beldin (11 Jun 2010)

Well I opened this up in the IT section but it was closed as being in the wrong forum.
So let us put it here even though it is nothing to do with broadband, phone or TV service providers and is actually an IT query. (ok rant over) 


hi
We had a problem accessing our email account xyz@o2.ie 2 weeks ago. This is a very active email account which is accessed via pop3 from microsoft mail.
When we contacted customer support they eventually repiled 2 weeks later that the account had been deleted because we had not logged into the o2.ie website itself in over 90 days.

We were told "A new policy was introduced in April that accounts have to be kept alive by accessing the website to keep your email".


has anyone else come across this.
Seems a bit weird , does this mean that anyone accessing their emails only via pop3 is going to lose the account. How does the iphone access emails.


This is serious as we have lost an email account which has been active for years


----------



## gipimann (14 Jun 2010)

I saw a notice on the o2 website about having to keep the account activated - but I wasn't aware of the effect if I only use Outlook Express to access mail though!   I log onto the website regularly anyway, hopefully that's sufficient!

The notice on the site also said that from April, new customers using the o2 website will no longer get email accounts.   Sounds like they're phasing the mail option out?


----------

